# Paph hangianum



## albert (Aug 31, 2008)

Double bubble- love the pair.
cheers
Albert


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the double bubble too! Is this the first time to bloom this clone of hangianum? It has really great shape.


----------



## Elena (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, wow :clap:

Any hangianum growing tips?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2008)

:clap::clap: Nice going Albert! :drool:You're really killin' us back here in the states!


----------



## albert (Aug 31, 2008)

*Paph emersonii*

my family is loving the warm humid weather of Far North Queensland- everything grows up here. Anyway i attached another family member- 

Greetings from sunny humid Paradise
Albert


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2008)

...and the torture continues! Lovely!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2008)

Albert you're as bad as Sanderianum posting all of these torturious plant!!oke:


----------



## albert (Aug 31, 2008)

Believe me, it took me a long time to get to this point of my collection. I lost quite a few beauties (cyclone 2006). For some orchids the waiting period to flower is more than 10 years. Its always a competition between my orchids and my wife.
Albert


----------



## albert (Aug 31, 2008)

My hangs almost grow in water (thats not a joke) they stand on a brick which is placed in a water container- the flower pot stands 1 cm in water. These orchids love very high humidity- no cold nights and a good master.
cheers
Albert


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2008)

albert said:


> My hangs almost grow in water (thats not a joke) they stand on a brick which is placed in a water container- the flower pot stands 1 cm in water. These orchids love very high humidity- no cold nights and a good master.
> cheers
> Albert


Thanks for the water tip. The master of the master must be your wife!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2008)

albert said:


> Believe me, it took me a long time to get to this point of my collection. I lost quite a few beauties (cyclone 2006). For some orchids the waiting period to flower is more than 10 years. Its always a competition between my orchids and my wife.
> Albert


We know where you're coming from on the "10 yr wait". If I would of known it would take 10 yrs or longer, I would of never taken up slipper growing 30 yrs ago!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice twin !


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 31, 2008)

all i can say is wow...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

This is really wanting me to write some letters to my congressmen about this CITES baloney!


----------



## Hien (Aug 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> This is really wanting me to write some letters to my congressmen about this CITES baloney!



You are not a big corporation, what convinces you that they actually listening to you, or for that matter anyone's voice.oke:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Hien said:


> You are not a big corporation, what convinces you that they actually listening to you, or for that matter anyone's voice.oke:



"We are Legion!" :evil:


----------



## Hien (Aug 31, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks for the water tip. The master of the master must be your wife!



There is a favorite vietnamese idiom:
Mister God is indeed the most powerful, but he is still one level lower than his wife.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2008)

those are pretty members of your family Albert!! Do you dare to show more of them!!??  Jean


----------



## Ernie (Aug 31, 2008)

From all of us in the US... "BITE ME!"  Absolutely gorgeous! 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in love!!!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 31, 2008)

Spectacular!


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2008)

Great growing Albert:clap::clap:


----------



## Barbara (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:

Anyway, I saw these at Clouds, my hand actually touched one then hastily put it back when I saw the price tag...decided that a little more cultural research was called for....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

OrchidNorth said:


> ...Anyway, I saw these at Clouds, my hand actually touched one then hastily put it back when I saw the price tag...decided that a little more cultural research was called for....




Yeah, but the envy-generating factor almost makes it worth the purchase. :evil:


----------



## Barbara (Aug 31, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Yeah, but the envy-generating factor almost makes it worth the purchase. :evil:



:rollhappy:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Yeah, but the envy-generating factor almost makes it worth the purchase. :evil:



I was thinking the same thing, but not a good reason to buy a plant - not that it hasn't been done before, though.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but not a good reason to buy a plant - not that it hasn't been done before, though.



Well, I think it's a _heck_ of a good reason to buy a plant, Kevin, and it's exactly why I bought Paph. malipoense x jackii this year...:evil:


----------



## Hien (Aug 31, 2008)

OrchidNorth said:


> Oh my!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Anyway, I saw these at Clouds, my hand actually touched one then hastily put it back when I saw the price tag...decided that a little more cultural research was called for....



Wasn't it a little bit less than 1/2 of that price last year. I think the price reflects the size of the plant now. You could have got it last year or just before the regrading price.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

They're not that expensive there as compared to here, i.e. not available!


----------



## Hien (Aug 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> They're not that expensive there as compared to here, i.e. not available!


 If I recall correctly, it was around 40 dollar last year on Clouds orchids .


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Well, I think it's a _heck_ of a good reason to buy a plant, Kevin, and it's exactly why I bought Paph. malipoense x jackii this year...:evil:


Not the Paph. malipoense album x jackii album!? Passe.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

I dunno, the tag just says malipoense x jackii....

Cloud's hangianum is $90 CDN for a medium sized seedling...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Well, I think it's a _heck_ of a good reason to buy a plant, Kevin, and it's exactly why I bought Paph. malipoense x jackii this year...:evil:



Well, I am tempted....what are the temp requirements? I'm thinking it's a warm grower, right?


----------



## Bolero (Sep 1, 2008)

albert said:


> my family is loving the warm humid weather of Far North Queensland- everything grows up here. Anyway i attached another family member-
> 
> Greetings from sunny humid Paradise
> Albert



The humidity would be the key. I don't think every orchid grows in that climate but the ones that do must grow very well.

Well done on that one.


----------



## vandaalex (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Damas (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonderfull !


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I dunno, the tag just says malipoense x jackii....
> 
> Cloud's hangianum is $90 CDN for a medium sized seedling...



It was a joke; get it!?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> It was a joke; get it!?



Apparently not right away! 

oke: So you _are_ a bit jealous then...hee hee..


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

Someone has an armenijack on eBay here [in bloom] but I'm resisting. Plus I just put in some orders for plants so I have to be careful not to overspend.


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> so I have to be careful not to overspend.



Geeeeeez!!! I'd like a dollar for everytime I've read, heard, or said that.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

You'd probably spend it all on more plants!


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2008)

I just did. 4 more plants, including a flowering size P. concolor v Hennisianum.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got/ordered 15+/- phrag hybrids and now I'm looking at cyps!!!


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd like to try some Cyps but I don't know of anyone here with them. We have friends in Canada with them growing on their country property but getting them here is impossible.

The 3 other plants I bought were a Mokara, an Ascovandoritis, Ang leonis with spikes.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

Lots of good ones in DE, [or are they calling themselves DG now?]


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry, me no speak the lingo.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

Besides the regular US sources, if you can get an import from Germany, that would be a good source. Also Orchids Ltd sells some.


----------

